# Hymer motorhome specifications



## stevebill (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi everyone. 
I'm researching as much as I can before I buy. At the moment the favourite is A class, probably a Hymer. 
Only thing is, the specifications are bewildering. The website run by Deepcar International www.dmiuk.com is brilliant for info on some aspects BUT there are even differences within models.
I saw a B534 yesterday, for example, with a really basic spec. Ive also seen one much a much higher spec - both B534s.
There's an S630a available- Im reluctant to go along without knowing what to expect. 
Ive asked the owner about 50 email questions!
Anyone know how to source definitive specs?
cheers 
Stevebill


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Hymer*

Hi steve 
I have had three in a row from 2003. My last one is for sale at SMC 
Phil


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*HYmer specs*

Hi Stevebill

God what a can of worms you are about to open. All I can say is that any number suffix that ends in 0 or 5 is highly likely to be on a merc chassis. Therefore, there will be no double floor because of the rearwheel drive propshaft, but the floor will be winterised with thickness 75mm? Any other number will be on a sevel chassis. Early 'Brownies' can be on fiat or peugot or citroen. Around, 1994 the 'Bluies' came in and they were nearly all on fiat 2.5. Gradually, over 5 years turbo diesels with power steering came in and the forward flat roofs gave way to the rounded GRP fronts with the twin round headlights. Through the early 2000 onwards you will find the engines upgraded till 2003/4 the 2.8 turbo-diesels came in. Some had cab aircon and by 2005/6 you will find cruise control on the fiats. At beginning of the new century Hymer produce the B Classic class. This was a development to introduce cheaper A Class Motorhomes. No double floor, less storage but they came with the same layouts as their more expensive bretheren( Bsl class). 2007 saw the new shape, new x250 engines. They are all brilliant bits of kit and the detailed specs are dependant on the options that the original onwers specified so the will be a lot of differences.

I hope this helps................ Ned


----------



## stevebill (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info so far- 
Now, I've narrowed the search to 1996-2001.
Got to have a U-shaped lounge.
Prefer left hand drive.
Aircon would be nice OR would it make any difference considering that an A class is a very large fairly open space?
Looks like I'll end up with a B534 - Id prefer the 2.8 engined ones, or (for a lot more cash) a Merc-powered S630. I know there's a model 550, but I haven't seen even one.
The much longer variations also have a U-shaped lounge, but I don't want anything that long.
It's now looking (slightly) simpler - pleae keep comments coming- it's the very best way to find what you need to know!


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

You may find this a useful source on information.
http://www.hymer.ag/cms/DE/Service/Kataloge/Archiv.html#form

It is the German Hymer site page for their catalogue archive. In German of course, but if you select Reisemobil in the top drop down box, then model year in the second one, you will be able to download pdf fiels of the relevant catalogues. All in German too, but at least you will be able to see layouts.

Just a point to note regarding your earlier list. If you find an S630 from pre-2001 it may well have a rear lounge, but after 2001 the B630 Star-Line on a Merc chassis had a rear garage with double bed over - I have one.


----------

